# New from Saskatchewan



## OctoberInnov1 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Rytera*

Hey, just saying welcome I am new here also but seen u had a Rytera and other then seeing them online just wondering what you thought of it. Looks like a seriously deadly bow just wondering how it handles.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!   :wave: I shoot an AlienX as well... Great bow.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## groundhog999 (Feb 23, 2010)

OctoberInnov1 said:


> Hey, just saying welcome I am new here also but seen u had a Rytera and other then seeing them online just wondering what you thought of it. Looks like a seriously deadly bow just wondering how it handles.


Well to tell you the truth the first night I got it home I was really wondering if I made the right choice I went from a Darton to a Rytera Alien X but now that I have shot it a couple of time I'm loven it! I just can't wait for the snow to go so I can get out and shoot some more distances. I was really unsure of the grip at first but its starting to grow on me.
I would not hesitate to recommend this bow to and one, if you don't like it at first wait you'll love it!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* groundhog999. Have fun here.


----------



## Muzzy10 (Feb 22, 2010)

:welcome:to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

